# X-Mas with the Diva...



## Greg Rempe (Nov 17, 2009)

Time for Christmas barbecue








Published On Mon Nov 16 2009

Learn Christmas barbecuing in Barrie with Danielle Dimovski.

GLENN LOWSON FILE PHOTO FOR THE TORONTO STAR 
Turkey times are almost on us again, but fear not: Diva Q is hosting a Christmas 'cue class in Barrie.

The Diva Q barbecue team has competed in Canada and the United States, and earned all kinds of awards.

For the upcoming class, Dimovski will teach you how to spatchcock a turkey (dress and split), brine it and inject flavour. She will also create holiday appetizers on the 'cue.

The class runs Dec. 6 from 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. and costs $50. 

It will take place at Traeger Canada East, 570 Byrne Ave., Unit G, in Barrie. Diva Q will use a pellet grill but also cover charcoal, gas and propane barbecue use. 

To sign up, call 705-735-0226, email divaq@rogers.com or visit www.divaq.ca.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 17, 2009)

Show'm how it's done Diva.


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Diva.. I got a good  Sausage Dip recipe if ya need one for your class


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 1, 2009)

You go Diva !!! educate them young minds!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 1, 2009)

Great job Diva!! I always like to claim to know famous folks. Must make an ordinary person feel a little less insignificant or something. Now I got a chuckle on the throwing it on the "cue" phraseolgoy. You gonna need to teach them folks some propa bbq lingo That be to throw it on the "pit" is whut they was trying to say. You need any combo body guard/bartender type person in your entourage just give me a holler. Now I aint good at karate chopping but I aint no slouch as a pistolero. Let me know. I can travel cept not or airplanes or ships cuz I have phobias about those things. Now I could come closer to floating than to flying. Neva know when a wing gonna come off one of them crazy thangs ya know?

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL 

I have a list of places I always give the classes at the end it always has this forum listed on it. 

You guys crack me up. That was really nice of the Toronto Star to run that it was a surprise for sure.


----------

